# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENDO , ALQUILO , O PARA TRABAJAR EN SOCIEDAD TERRENO EN PISCO .

## Canberra

Terreno en Pisco altura del km 252 de la pan sur sector de Pozo Santo , son 48 ha  con inscripcion en RRPP , con resolucion de 04 pozos,(requieren trabajos) ,energia electrica,02 casas, almacenes, instalaciones para el personal, reservorio para agua  con capacidad de 180,000 litros ,construcciones de material noble , 04 galpones de 60 x12 con piso de cemento, ubicado en una buena zona ,con un buen clima ,a 03 km de la pan sur el camino es completamente transitable para todo tipo de vehiculo ,ideal para crianza de animales,tambien para agricultura ,u otros tipos de proyectos.
Para cualquier informacion adicional se pueden comunicar a este Cel 994288184, o al correo ajordancam@gmail .com . Atencion Sr Agustin .Temas similares: Alquilo Terreno para Granja - Lurin VENDO TERRENO en PISCO 12 hec con uva RED GLOBE VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA  EN PISCO Alquilo Terreno en Paijan Vendo terreno agricola en Pisco Ica

----------

